# RS Front bumper conversion



## Mohawkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey guys,

I drive a Victory Red 2013 Cruze RS, and have installed an aftermarket Ram Air hood, more for looks than anything else, though it is functional. I was recently nailed in traffic by some jerk who decided the speed limit wasn't fast enough for him, so he took out my front end trying to cut in front of me. Since the front bumper and fender are getting replaced anyways, I thought it would be nice to upgrade to the 2015 new generation RS bumper cover. It seems that everything is direct bolt on, the fender connections and under-engine shield are the same, the only thing I can't seem to find listed anywhere are the fog light assemblies, with the LED strips above them. I have searched high and low with no luck. Does anybody have any info on where to find them? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mohawkbear said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I drive a Victory Red 2013 Cruze RS, and have installed an aftermarket Ram Air hood, more for looks than anything else, though it is functional. I was recently nailed in traffic by some jerk who decided the speed limit wasn't fast enough for him, so he took out my front end trying to cut in front of me. Since the front bumper and fender are getting replaced anyways, I thought it would be nice to upgrade to the 2015 new generation RS bumper cover. It seems that everything is direct bolt on, the fender connections and under-engine shield are the same, the only thing I can't seem to find listed anywhere are the fog light assemblies, with the LED strips above them. I have searched high and low with no luck. Does anybody have any info on where to find them? It would be greatly appreciated!


They can be purchased on amazon! Not sure about the LED/chrome portion though.
https://www.amazon.com/CPW-2015-201...5459574&sr=8-21&keywords=CHEVY+CRUZE+FOGLIGHT


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This?
BUMPER & COMPONENTS - FRONT for 2015 Chevrolet Cruze

You may end up with the L/LS setup where there is no LED setup and the blinkers are park lights.


----------



## Mohawkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

That's the correct bumper for sure, the LS part number ends in 10, and the RS/Limited ends in 09. Thanks! I'm wondering if the fog light connectors are the same as the ones on the 13 though...


----------



## Mohawkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

Yup. I found those, I just can't seem to find the frame that goes around them, that has that LED light on it. Really kind of annoying.


----------



## nds5027 (Jan 11, 2017)

Any luck? I recently had an incident in the snow and would like to change my 2014 RS to the 2015 RS style. Do all the mounting clips line up or is there more extensive modification needed?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

- @jblackburn might have looked into this. He’s always been a fan of the RS front bumper.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Unless you have an Eco it's a direct swap. The fog light bezels are different though 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

How do you like the hood? I have looked at possibly doing that to mine as well. Was it a bolt on? Any issues having it painted or installing it?


----------



## Furry Beast (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey there, started a new profile since I was somehow unable to get back into my original one. The hood is amazing, and i love it. The only issue I have with it is the new raised height of the washer jets causes them to hit only the top half of the windshield and spray over the back of the car. Otherwise its everything I wanted!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, I still have not made the decision - too many other items begging for attention.


----------

